# Stickers/decals reproduction and liveries



## noboco (Nov 9, 2015)

Hi Guys!
Allow me to introduce myself, my name is Kamil.
I’ll get right to it  We make engine decals an liveries mainly for Porsches, you can find most of our current work here: Car-Bone.pl - Flatsix Design
Right now, we are thinking about broadening our horizons 
We are creating something BRAND NEW, a completely new brand NOBOCO, it’s so fresh that we don’t even have a logo yet  But it won’t take long, trust me 
We want to help out all of the car nuts restore their babies to their former glory.
Everyday, we find new stickers to reproduce, come up with new designs, and help customers decide which way to go to do something really cool with their cars.
Maybe you are working on your project, and you find yourself in a need of restoring some stickers? Have an idea for a livery?
Just send me a PM, and I’m sure we’ll figure something out 

Cheers!
Kamil

Oh, just in case, here’s some of our work:


----------

